# Need Plans for Guitar Stand



## Olympus (Jan 21, 2009)

I recently took up guitar playing and I'd really like to highlight the detail with a nice little wooden guitar stand. I've got a lot of different options for wood to use, but I just need a set of plans to make a stand. I don't need anything elaborate. Actually the more simple, the better. 

Can anyone help me out on this one?


----------



## gknight312 (Feb 25, 2009)

I've got a couple of guitar stands in my album that you can look over. I didn't have any plans, I just made it up as I went along.:blink:


----------



## RLHERRON (May 15, 2008)

gknight312 said:


> I've got a couple of guitar stands in my album that you can look over. I didn't have any plans, I just made it up as I went along.:blink:


 
Thanks George :thumbsup: Some nice stands, Guess what I'll be doing this weekend? Tired of seeing my sons guitar sitting on the floor leaning against the amp.

Thanks for sharing.

RLH


----------



## dansandsleeds (Oct 25, 2009)

i just posted my finished guitar stand!

might be simalar to the simple but effective approch you seem to want!


----------



## Olympus (Jan 21, 2009)

Is that wood in between the pieces of plexi? How thick is it? Looks like it might be 4 inches thick or more.


----------

